# Are Craftsman chisels good?



## borwish (Nov 27, 2009)

I was going to order a basic set of Narex chisels, but kept thinking about how since they are metric and not standard they might complicate things more than they needed to be. I was at sears the other day and noticed that they had a decent looking set for about the same price considering tax and shipping. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00936859000P?keyword=chisel+set

The two advantages that the craftsman have are that they are standard and made in the USA. I try to buy only American made tools. The chisels got good costumer reviews on the sears site, but it appears that only one reviewer did any real wood working. I like the looks of the Narex better and the Narex have longer blades. Any one have any opinions about the Craftsman chisels?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have one old Craftsman chisel that I actually found on the roadside many moons ago and it is a good enough chisel for my needs.
Just looking at the link you provided for those chisels , the handles don't appear to be very user friendly in my opinion , but that says nothing about the steel in the blades of course. At this point , you haven't given a link to the Narex competition that you are considering . Look into the working ends of the chisels and go from there.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

While I find some chisels better than others either by steel quality, tang length or handle design worrying about whether it's metric or standard seems silly.

Do you have a metric adj. wrench or a standard? I'm being silly. Fact is if this is where your budget lies than these will due. If they don't work well it is more to how you keep an edge and how long the metal allows that edge to last. Down side is you sharpen more.

Basicly a chisel is a chisel. If it's dull sharpen it. If it's too wide for the task get the next smaller size.

I have several different brands starting with some socket chisels my grandfather gave me to chrome top Stanleys,lots of assorted cheapies to german and japanese beauties.

Don't think to hard about a chisel, frankly as my Dad would say,"When is a chisel not a chisel? When it's a screwdriver."


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

not sure about these, since i have never seen a reference to them. however, the irwin/marples set is about the same price and I can personally vouch for their quality… commonly available at rockler, among others.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Footprint-123014-4-Piece-Handle-Chisel/dp/B00020JNXS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1262368703&sr=1-4
I've had this set of Footprints for more years than I can remember right now and they haven't let me down yet : ) 
In the Amazon reviews , there is one negative reviewer there , but he certainly isn't describing the chisels that I own. The handles are very comfortable for my hands (rectangular with rounded corners if you will ) and the blades seem to hold their edges quite well. Mine did come in a plastic pouch , but who really cares….I plan on making my own "custom" resting place for them one of these days : )


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Great quality
http://www.garrettwade.com/special-german-chisel-set/p/08C06.01/
hard duty
http://www.garrettwade.com/solid-steel-thru-shank-chisel-set/p/02J04.01/
good value
http://www.garrettwade.com/irwin-marples-brand-blue-chip-chisels/p/10T16.01/
My favorites
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=57651&cat=1,41504
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=46403&cat=1,41504


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Now this is quite a review on Buck Firmer chisels in the $65 range…wow
http://www.amazon.com/6-Pc-Firmer-Chisel-Set/product-reviews/B000BZ6RUG/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

I had a set of craftsman chisels years ago. Total waste of money and time. They wouldn't take a decent edge or even hold a crappy one. I replaced them first chance I got. Think the craftsmans were given away to someone needing paint can openers. Get the Narex.


----------



## ondablade (Aug 23, 2009)

The Narex get consistently good reviews as being decent steel in a not too expensive chisel:

Fine Woodworking Tool Test: Bench Chisels
by Chris Gochnour
9/1/2008

SUMMARY REVIEW

The beech handle, with a hoop and ferrule, is easy to grasp whether chopping with one hand or paring with two. The back of the chrome manganese blade was nice and flat and the edges were beveled sufficiently for excellent dovetailing. The cutting edge held up quite well, and at $6, this is the obvious choice for best value among Western-style chisels.

Full chisel comparison: http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuidePDF.aspx?id=31061

ian


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

john,
if this is the first set you're buying, go with what is comfortable. as you evolve in your woodworking, you probably will want different attributes from your chisels. I have recently bought a quality set of chisels, but still have a cheap set i bought years ago. i abuse my old ones and do things i will never do to my pride and joy new ones.

buying American made is a good guideline if not, i know someone who bought a set off ebay that were very nice for an unbelievable price
http://cgi.ebay.com/7-pc-Wood-Chisel-Set-w-Steel-Striking-End-Wood-Case_W0QQitemZ220528825969QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item33588ad671

russv


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I find other chisels cost less and are probably better like Marple's makes sets for around $50. or Woodcraft has a set of 8 for around the same amount.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I go along with the Marples, been using them for years without failure.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I can't comment on the craftsman BUT I have the Narex and find them to be superb. Marples when it was made in England was also superb BUT thats only the old ones. Personally for quality, cold steal I don't think you can beat European, My turning chisels are English. I use the scary sharp method of sharpening any had very little experience with chisels or sharpening and couldn't been more pleased . If I had to replace my chisels today Narex is where I would go.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I purchased a set of the Wood River from Woodcraft a few weeks ago. A set of 8 was $50.00. The backs were relatively flat with minor machining marks. Within 45 minutes I had all 8 of them flattened, polished and razor sharp on my Tormek. I have to say, they were pretty darn sharp out of the box. I purchased these to use as my "utility" chisels when I don't want to take a chance dinging up my good ones. However, the quality is so good, I now have two awesome sets of chisels. By the way, the good ones are Two Cherries, if that is an indicator of the quality.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Tommy McDonald says they are all good anymore. No use spending long green.


----------



## Kugel (Jun 12, 2009)

If you want the best, go with a set from Barr Specialty Tools in McCall, ID. All the chisels are hand made by Barr himself, and the very best quality you can buy in todays market. I own a couple and can attest to the quality, its exceptional, nothing else comes close. They are a bit spendy but you (and your heirs) will never have to buy another set of chisels again…


----------

